
Silicon Valley will have its Snowden moment - OnePostWonder
http://www.cultstate.com/2017/10/13/The-Butterfly-War/?hn
======
freedomben
This is really interesting, but the fact that you have submitted it twice and
mentioned it twice in comments begs the question: why?

